# Környezet



## lacylla (2019 November 17)

*Környezet*
Mit értek környezetkímélés, környezetvédelem és környezettudat alatt?
Fogyasztási szokásaink.
Elsősorban regionális és vegyszermentes termelésből igyekszem beszerezni az asztalra valót, de érvényes ez egyéb fogyasztási cikkekre is, ahol csak egy mód van rá.
Természetesen igyekszem a lehető legkevesebb szemetet létrehozni, igazából a vásárlásnál kezdődik a döntéshelyzet: ha mégis a több szeméttel járó terméket veszem meg, akkor ott helyben kicsomagolom, a csomagolóanyagot ott hagyom.
Ha már hazavittem, a megfelelő helyen szabadulok meg a szeméttől.
A szemetet nem ott dobom el, ahol érem, hanem az arra rendszeresített eszközökbe. Ha kell, kilométerekre is elcipelem, amíg megfelelő kukával találkozok.
A szelektív hulladékgyűjtést még fel se találták, apám már alkalmazta. Nekünk már van rá módunk mindenféle hulladékot külön gyűjteni.
Az egyik ilyen - a szerves hulladék gyűjtésére szánt - az utóbbi időkben túl sok „téves” bedobásra hivatkozva el lett távolítva. Eszembe jutott egy régebbi reklámban látott jópofa szobai komposztláda, utánanéztem, legyártottam, megrendeltem hozzá a szükséges komposztgiliszta mixet (3 fajta) és beüzemeltem. Azóta nem kell kivinni a szerves hulladékot, ami egy növényevő háztartásban bőven előfordul akkor is, ha némely részeit más módon is hasznosítom. Kellemes mellékhatása a „saját” készítésű humusz. Még a hajamat is megeszik. Papírt is.
Érzékeny kérdés, de nem szeretném elhallgatni, hogy a húsfogyasztás csökkentése, „szélsőséges esetben” elhagyása mekkora mértében kíméli, kímélné a környezetünket.
A ruhanemük évi hatszor történő felújítása a divat diktálására szintén nem a legkörnyezetkímélőbb dolog.
Motorizált egyéni közlekedés ott, ahol társasági lehetőség is van erre, szintén nem.
A vízfogyasztási szokásaink is nagymértékben befolyásolják a környezetünket, de néha nem a mi fogyasztásuk az, ami befolyásolja. Aki teheti, és eddig nem tette, nézze meg Michael More Fahrenheit 11/9 című filmjét, tanulságos.
Évekkel ezelőtt beszereltem egy wc öblítő előtti kézmosót, vagyis a víz (mielőtt az öblítő tartályba folyna), egy csövön át egy fatálba csorog, ahol lehet kezet mosni, majd onnan a tartályba. Ilyen módon a drága ivóvíz több funkciót is betölt. Szereltem már be másnak is, szép porcelán tállal… De már 30800 Forintért kapható rendszeresített WC tartály kézmosóval (Kombi WC tartály és kézmosó).
A hagyományos szatyor, zsebkendő, rongy használata a műanyag reklámszatyor, papír zsebkendő, konyhai papírtörlő helyett.
A saját készítésű szappan, saját-szedésű-vadgesztenye-mosószer, ami a normál használatra teljesen elegendő, levágott borosüveg pohárnak – hogy csak néhányat említsek, amivel egyéni szinten igyekszem a környezetünket ért méltatlan támadásokat enyhíteni, kisebb mértékben részt venni benne. Sorolhatnám a végtelenségig.
Ha valakinek ötlete, véleménye van a témakörben, bátran tegye itt közzé!

Akkor tudjuk majd meg, milyen érték volt, ha már nincs - az élhető környezet.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 17)

Itt van például a méhek helyzete.
Annyit tudunk, hogy tömegesen pusztulnak, és nem maguktól. Nem is valami gomba, hanem (vélhetően) a nikotinoid nevű növényvédő szer hatására.
Egyes országok betiltották, mások nem.
Van az a mondás, hogy méhek nélkül megszűnik az élet a földön (talán Einstein).
Nincs beporzás, nincs gyümölcs, zöldség.
Érdekes, hogy mégis keveseket zavar.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 19)

Beszél az ökológus.
Túlélhetjük-e a technológiát?
Szóval nem kell rohanni, van még 11 évünk, a jó hír, hogy ezt még le tudjuk rövidíteni.


----------



## doppio (2019 November 21)

Nagyon szeretem ezt a Rónai Egont.Annyira tudja hogyan és mit kell kérdezni.
A válaszok amit kapott, azok se voltak túl agyaltak, egyszerű és érthető de főleg őszinte.
Olyan mintha ismerném gondolatai alapján az embert.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 21)

doppio írta:


> Nagyon szeretem ezt a Rónai Egont.Annyira tudja hogyan és mit kell kérdezni.
> A válaszok amit kapott, azok se voltak túl agyaltak, egyszerű és érthető de főleg őszinte.
> Olyan mintha ismerném gondolatai alapján az embert.


Szakember kérdezi a szakembert. Két autentikus ember.
Talán azért tűnik ismerősnek, mert te is környezettudatosan gondolkozol.
Hiábavaló az egész, ki akarunk pusztulni. 
Úgy teszünk, mintha nem látnánk, hogy merre tartunk.
Nekünk mindegy lehet, feléltük a készleteket.
A gyerekektől kölcsönvett természetet nem tudjuk ugyanúgy visszaadni.
Nekünk aztán beszélhetnek.
"- Ültessünk fát?" Halottnak a csók.
A fokgazdálkodás a vesszőparipája a Czigler úrnak. Most már csak úgy emlegeti, mint "régen sokat beszéltem róla".
Ez a legszomorúbb az egészben.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 22)

Egy részsikerről számolok be a környezetkímélés és védelem terén.
Ablakunk alatt buszmegálló, végállomás. Tízpercenként jönnek-mennek a buszok. Olyan 78 darab naponta.
Alig négy méterre a megállótól egy vendéglő asztalainál vendégek ülnek a járdán, ebédelnek, iszogatnak.
A beérkező buszok időnként majdnem tíz percig járó motorral állnak, úgy tűnik senkit sem zavar.

Néhány hónappal és úgy száz email-lel később belátták a sofőrök, hogy a szolgálati szabályzatnak is megfelelően
korrektebb, ha nem károsítják a környezetet a zajjal és a kipufogógázzal...
Nem mellesleg (itt) büntetőjogi kategória a járó motorral álldogálás.


----------



## tengelice (2019 November 22)

Amit hiányolok, a saját felelősségünk. Mert ha nem vesszük, nem gyártják. Minden tele van abszolute felesleges dolgokkal hagyományosan mindenki feleslegek tömkelegét adományozza a másiknak, a divat, a trend, a menő dolgok csak arra valók, hogy ránksózzák mindazt, ami a gazdasági növekedéshez szükséges felesleges gyártásból származik. De ezen nem a politikusok fognak változtatni, hanem mi Ők csak azt teszik, amit a nagy többség kihajt tőlük. Ha mi nem változtatunk drasztikusan, ők nem fognak. Ha mi nem követeljük ki, ha nem vagyunk hajlandók tenni, ők nem fognak. Szerintem amíg ezt nem látjuk be, minden más szócséplés.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 22)

tengelice írta:


> Amit hiányolok, a saját felelősségünk. Mert ha nem vesszük, nem gyártják. Minden tele van abszolute felesleges dolgokkal hagyományosan mindenki feleslegek tömkelegét adományozza a másiknak, a divat, a trend, a menő dolgok csak arra valók, hogy ránksózzák mindazt, ami a gazdasági növekedéshez szükséges felesleges gyártásból származik. De ezen nem a politikusok fognak változtatni, hanem mi Ők csak azt teszik, amit a nagy többség kihajt tőlük. Ha mi nem változtatunk drasztikusan, ők nem fognak. Ha mi nem követeljük ki, ha nem vagyunk hajlandók tenni, ők nem fognak. Szerintem amíg ezt nem látjuk be, minden más szócséplés.


A dologról gondolkozni, beszélni nem vagyunk hajlandóak.
Nem meglepő, hisz nem túl hízelgő önkép, amiben munkaerővé, fogyasztó és választó állatokká lettünk lesilányítva ahol a fogyasztás az emberi méltóságot ért sérelmek kompenzálásaként egyfajta kábítószerré lett kialakítva, nem csak az alapvető igényeket szolgálja ki, hanem mint említetted a gazdasági növekedés üzemanyaga is. Amíg nem létező igények kielégítésével tartjuk fent a rendszert, nincs remény a változásra.
Mindenki azt várja, hogy kezdje a másik.
Azt mondjuk: mi az, hogy lemondjak a banánról, kávéról, narancsról, chilei almáról (mert olcsóbb), a 2-3 eurós disznóhúsról, az ájfonról, a divatról, a repülővel, autóval utazásról - a luxusról.
Nem tanultunk meg élni a szabadsággal. Az nem szabadság, hogy két dolog közül az olcsóbbat választom, csak a feltüntetett ár miatt. Nem látom át, hogy valójában mibe kerül ez nekünk.
Ez már nem csak az egyén felelőssége. Nem csak azért van ott a chilei alma a magyar, osztrák, német mellett, mert ott lehet. Ez a tiltott gyümölcs, olcsóbb árcímkével ellátva.
Semmilyen kifogással nem kéne az embereket ilyen kísértésnek kitenni, hogy a regionális termékek helyett olcsóbban hozzáférhessenek a világ másik részéről idehozotthoz.
Minden normális emberben fel kéne ébredni az egészséges gyanúnak. Ez itt a baj gyökere, a tudatosság, a logika hiánya.
A mostani (gazdasági) berendezkedésnek nem érdeke a tudatos fogyasztó, tudatos vásárló.
Ezért minden téren dehonesztálni kell minden olyan kísérletet, ami a regionális, szezonális és szermentes élelmiszerek fogyasztására ösztökéli az embereket.
Bárcsak ilyen egyszerű lenne. Felfedezték a "bio" vonalat a nagyobb üzletláncok is, nem egyszer szélhámosság van mögötte. Minden üzleti lehetőséget ki kell használni, a felmerült igényt ki kel szolgálni.
Mintha nemrég még nem az lett volna a kánon, hogy nem lehet annyi "bio"-t termelni, hogy mindenkinek jusson.
Az emberek zöme úgy áll a biotermékekhez, mint németsándor a jogához.
Az agymosás tökéletes. Mintha akkora baj lenne, ha nem ennénk növényvédő és rovarirtó szereket.
Bio?! Buzi vagy, urizálsz? Beveszed?! - hallom embertársaim reakcióit, amint megmukkanok. A legjobb esetben is csak beléjük szorul a szó.
A kedvencem a próbálj meg ÚGY három-négy-öt gyereket etetni.
Szóval így élünk.
Még egy darabig, aztán lesz valahogy...

Még a regionális zöldség-gyümölcs dílerem sem elegendően érzékeny a szezonális-regionális kérdésben - voltak már kisebb összekoccanások is amiatt, hogy nem vették eléggé komolyan, tágították a határokat.

Itt van egy német nyelvű cikk, ahol állattenyésztők el kezdtek támadni egy hétéves gyerekkönyvet, mert az szerintük valótlanságokat állít a tömeges állattartásról.

Mindeközben:
*Majdnem 15 ezer élő birkával a fedélzetén borult fel egy hajó egy román kikötőben*


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 23)

Mostanában gyakran emlegetett téma a parkolás problémája.
Ugyanakkor megfeledkezünk arról, hogy többnyire közterületről lévén szó, az autó nélkül élő embereket kiszorítjuk azáltal, hogy egyre több parkolóhelyet biztosítunk az autóknak.
Az igazságos az lenne, hogy ahol fizetős a parkolóhely, ott az autó nélkülinek is joga legyen egy autónyi helyen parkolni virtuális autóját arra az időre, amire befizet.
Tehát például egy vékony kordonnal lezárva tarhatja, oda valódi autó nem állhatna be.
Ily módon több hely lenne a városokban, több tér, vége lehetne a horror vacui rémálomnak, legalábbis kicsit fellazulhatna az.
Akár más célra is bérelhetővé kellene tenni a közterületet, ahogy teszik azt például kávézók nyáron.

A lényeg az lenne, hogy valamivel levegősebbek lennének a bádogjárókákkal elbarikádozott utak.


----------



## Melitta (2019 November 23)

MEg a politikusok fejeben nem fogan meg,hogy a kornyezetvedelem nem part politika hanem mindnyajunk erdeke....addig?
Kishont ami nekem eszembe jut, hogy vegre egy minimalis kezdemenyezes a biogazdasagra azt csirajaba beszantottak . Hosszu evek alatt lehet igazi biogazdasaghoz a foldet alkamassa tenni, hogy ott megvalosuljon valoban a bio gazdasag. Sokkal negyobb tiltakozas es nemzetkozi sajtot kellett ovlna igenybe venni ennek tokretetele ellen.
Sorolthatnam a rengeteg katasztrofat amit cegek okoznak voros iszap , Chernobil ma a matrai eromu buzolog es nem altaljak allitani a muszerek nem mernek semmit csak az elviselhetetlen buz arulkodik ,hogy komoly konyezet szenyezodes van.
Ma meg mindig szallitjak a fekaliat szazezer tonna szamra, ami nem csak azonnal szennyezi a talajt hanem evtizedekig Mo lett egyes orszagok pocegodre.
Fontos hogy mindne ember a maga kornyezetebe odafigyeljen a hulladekgyujtesre a termeszet megkimelese, de mit se er ha ezek a cegek buntetlenul szenyezik a foldet a levegot a vizet minden buntetes nelkul.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 23)

Melitta írta:


> MEg a politikusok fejeben nem fogan meg,hogy a kornyezetvedelem nem part politika hanem mindnyajunk erdeke....addig?
> Kishont ami nekem eszembe jut, hogy vegre egy minimalis kezdemenyezes a biogazdasagra azt csirajaba beszantottak . Hosszu evek alatt lehet igazi biogazdasaghoz a foldet alkamassa tenni, hogy ott megvalosuljon valoban a bio gazdasag. Sokkal negyobb tiltakozas es nemzetkozi sajtot kellett ovlna igenybe venni ennek tokretetele ellen.
> Sorolthatnam a rengeteg katasztrofat amit cegek okoznak voros iszap , Chernobil ma a matrai eromu buzolog es nem altaljak allitani a muszerek nem mernek semmit csak az elviselhetetlen buz arulkodik ,hogy komoly konyezet szenyezodes van.
> Ma meg mindig szallitjak a fekaliat szazezer tonna szamra, ami nem csak azonnal szennyezi a talajt hanem evtizedekig Mo lett egyes orszagok pocegodre.
> Fontos hogy mindne ember a maga kornyezetebe odafigyeljen a hulladekgyujtesre a termeszet megkimelese, de mit se er ha ezek a cegek buntetlenul szenyezik a foldet a levegot a vizet minden buntetes nelkul.


Azt látjuk, hogy a politikusokra nyomást gyakorolni csak a nagyipar tud, megfogják őket a profit, a munkahelyek ígéretével, majd ugyanezzel zsarolópozícióból tartják sakkban politikát.
Ez így marad talán akkor is, ha zöldeket beszélő politikusok lesznek népszerűbbek.
Ezért marad az egyéni hatáskör, ami nem olyan kevés, mint elsőre látnánk.
A tudatos fogyasztás, -vásárlás sokat képes változtatni. 
Ha a profitorientált cégek statisztikáiban érzékenyen megjelenik például a kínai fokhagyma vásárlásának csökkenése - mint ahogy valóban kevesebb lett a polcokon - akkor remélhetőleg közelebbről szerzik majd be a boltok. 
Ha mi nem vesszük, azzal leszavazzuk - ha ottmarad a polcon, rájuk rohad, majd azt rendelik meg, amelyik elfogyott.
Az óvodában el kéne kezdeni a tudatos életre nevelést.
Magyarországon eléggé múlt századi a szemlélet, a környezetszennyezés alapvető emberi jog, ezt kormányszintre emelték.
Mindenféle törekvés, ami a környezetvédelem/kímélés/védelem/barátság irányába történik a gazdaságosságág szűrőjén megy át és azon keresztül van megítélve állami szinten.
Akkor történhet valami, amikor a környezetvédelem elég szexi lesz ahhoz, hogy a hatalom megőrzésének komoly tényezője lehet. 
Volt is valami apró elmozdulás ez irányba - szerintem csak szondázták a közvéleményt, amit az a pár, közpénzen csak nekik dolgozó közvéleménykutató intézet meg is kutatott. 
Vagy készül már az új zöld fidesz köntös, vagy nem ajánlották nekik.
Ha a kritikus tömeg úgy akarja, a fidesz zöld párt lesz. Bár ahogy ezeket ismerem, megmaradnak a szavak terén és a látszatpolitizálásnál. 
De ez egy másik történet.
Jó lenne, ha többen felismernék, hogy az egyéni fogyasztásunkkal nagyban befolyásolni tudjuk a történéseket.


----------



## lacylla (2019 November 30)

A vízről mindenki tudja, hogy az egyik legfontosabb „életelixir”. Víz nélkül nincs élet. A vezetékes víz használatakor könnyen elfeledjük, hogy a készleteink nem korlátlanok. A rendelkezésre álló víz egyre nagyobb része szennyezett, mérgezett.
Hiányzik ennek a széleskörű tudatosítása. Bagatellizálás, elhallgatás övezi a kérdést.
De még olyan is előfordult, hogy egy olyan tudatos népet, mint a németet azzal szembesítettek, hogy a sok vízspórolás miatt a csatornáikban lerakodik a sok szenny, hordalék, ezért a spórolással a csatornarendszerüket sodorják veszélybe… Szegényeknek meg a csöpögő csap volt a legnagyobb problémájuk.
Néhány lepésemről szeretnék beszámolni a takarékos vízgazdálkodásról.
*E*lőször is a csapoknál visszavettem a nyomást, hogy kevésbé belátó felhasználók akaratuk ellenére is kevesebb vizet használjanak…
Fogmosás, mosogatás (bár utóbbit én szoktam a lehető legkevesebb vízzel) – a csap teljes megnyitása mellett esztelenül folyatva, miközben a fogorvosok által NEM ajánlott irányban és módon kefélgetik a fogunkat ádázul (nyugodtan elzárható addig az a fránya csap).
*A*ztán áttértem a miswakra, mellette alig használok némi vizet. A fogorvosom elégedettebb a látvánnyal, mint azelőtt, a fogkefe használatakor. Akkor is, ha fogalma sincs arról, mi az a miswak.
*2*014 óta tízszer mostam hajat, azt is az első évben. Nem is hiányzik. Ezzel is rengeteg vizet megspóroltam azok számára, akik villáik körül ha kell-ha nem locsolják a villájuk körüli gyepet, akik a stadionokat locsolgatják, vagy csak egyszerűen nem gondolnak rá, hogy milyen esztelenség ez a pazarlás.
*M*osni akkor mosok, amikor elegendő szennyes összegyűlt. A mindennapi elszennyeződésre elegendő a szárított aprított vadgesztenye, mint mosószer, csak kb. minden tizedik mosásnál használok mosószert.


----------



## doppio (2019 November 30)

lacylla írta:


> *A*ztán áttértem a miswakra, mellette alig használok némi vizet. A fogorvosom elégedettebb a látvánnyal, mint azelőtt, a fogkefe használatakor. Akkor is, ha fogalma sincs arról, mi az a miswak.


Megállhatnál egy szabatos leírás miatt
Hiszen mint a képen látom ez csak egy bot.
Belső oldal megtisztítására nem látszik alkalmasnak
gyakorlati használat leírásra gondoltam.Nem botanikára
Azt olvasom fertőtlenítő hatás.az nem elég kell a mechanikai hatás is.
Fertőtlenítő és gyulladáscsökkentő hatásra ott a teafa olaj


----------



## lacylla (2019 December 1)

Egy kevés ügyességgel eléred a legrejtettebb zugokat is, persze csalok, mert használok interdentális kefét is, de a lényeg a lényeg:
minél rövidebb lesz a botocska, annál könnyebb lesz "belülről" alkalmazni. Időnként (ez lehet 2-8 hét) levágjuk a kefe részt, újat csinálunk neki.
De mint már írtam, hamar elsajátítja az ember a fortélyát. Van úgy, hogy egy órát is elpiszmogok vele.
A normális fogkefe helyes használatát az emberek többsége soha nem tanulja meg.
Azt hiszik, hogy az ádáz ide-oda suvikszolás megteszi, pedig nem.
Egyik volt fogorvosom azzal riogatott, hogy az ázsiai, afrikai pácienseinek fogai itt gyorsabban romlanak (ők használják a leginkább a miswakot) -
igaz hozzáfűzte, hogy többnyire az európai táplálkozási szokások, anyagok miatt...
Vége a fogkrém hányingerkeltő ízének, megmaradt fogaim jó kézben vannak a miswaknál.
Akinek gondot okoz a miswak merevsége, formája, annak kitalálták ezt:




Röviden: lehántjuk a héját egy kb.1,5 cm- es részen, megrágcsáljuk kicsit,
ettől az addig szorosan egymáshoz simuló rostokból olyan kefe lesz,
amihez hasonló érzést egy fogkefe sem nyújtott.
Kitűnően alkalmas a fogíny masszírozására is.


----------



## lacylla (2019 December 1)

Minap a rádióban megkérdezte Para Kovács Imre az egyik lámát, hogy mit tenne, ha megtámadnák öt és családját a házában és lemészárolnák.
Azt válaszolta: Be pacient and smile.
Ha a profitorientált vezetőkkel elhitetjük, hogy hasznot hoz nekik, nem csak követnek, hanem élen járnak.
Én abban bízok, hogy egy kritikus tömeg összejön.


----------



## karessz57 (2020 Február 12)

Igen


----------

